# Working 48+ hour shifts - Workout and Nutrition help



## surfinluke (Oct 20, 2013)

Hey y'all. Just started a new job 2.5 hours away from my house and obviously this causes some disconnect for me from working out and being easy to eat nutritiously. My company provides no workout facility / gym or any equipment really to use so it will all be body weight workouts and maybe a couple dumbells the crews bring out. If anyone could point me in the right direction as to good quick workouts and ways to properly pack food for 48 hours, I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 20, 2013)

Do you have cooking facilities or just microwave.


----------



## surfinluke (Oct 20, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> Do you have cooking facilities or just microwave.



We have a oven/stove combo with 4 burners and a microwave and tall fridge.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 20, 2013)

surfinluke said:


> Hey y'all. Just started a new job 2.5 hours away from my house and obviously this causes some disconnect for me from working out and being easy to eat nutritiously. My company provides no workout facility / gym or any equipment really to use so it will all be body weight workouts and maybe a couple dumbells the crews bring out. If anyone could point me in the right direction as to good quick workouts and ways to properly pack food for 48 hours, I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you.



How's the job working out for you?


----------



## surfinluke (Oct 20, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> How's the job working out for you?



It is going well. I like it out there. We are super busy but I like the system out here. The commute is tough but found some guys to carpool with. I could complain but it wouldn't do any good.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 20, 2013)

surfinluke said:


> It is going well. I like it out there. We are super busy but I like the system out here. The commute is tough but found some guys to carpool with. I could complain but it wouldn't do any good.



Glad to hear. I bet eating healthy is difficult. I know it is for me on 12 hour shifts as I'm hardly home it seems.


----------



## surfinluke (Oct 21, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Glad to hear. I bet eating healthy is difficult. I know it is for me on 12 hour shifts as I'm hardly home it seems.



It is a struggle since everyone else at the station only eats fast food.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 21, 2013)

surfinluke said:


> It is a struggle since everyone else at the station only eats fast food.



Yeah... That's somewhat my problem too...


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 11, 2013)

You can air squat, plank and pushup all day long...

Total body, total core and if done fast/consistent enough decent cardio for the day.

Lean on chair or counter for dips if you want to hit the tris.

Bring in a speed rope to top it all off. You would be surprised at how much those 4 things can kick your *** and condition you better than weights.


----------

